# Palm Coast next weekend



## BrianD (Nov 27, 2021)

Passing through Palm Coast on the way to Orlando with the family next weekend…was hoping to do some fly fishing from the beach.
Bringing a 9 and 10 wt…would appreciate any tips on locations and flies that might be worth trying.
Likely looking at a window of time on Sunday…but won’t know until we arrive.
Thanks again in advance for any help!!


----------



## 35spline (Mar 21, 2020)

BrianD said:


> Passing through Palm Coast on the way to Orlando with the family next weekend…was hoping to do some fly fishing from the beach.
> Bringing a 9 and 10 wt…would appreciate any tips on locations and flies that might be worth trying.
> Likely looking at a window of time on Sunday…but won’t know until we arrive.
> Thanks again in advance for any help!!


Take a spinning rod and throw something that looks like a sand flea. Or just catch some sand fleas and use them for bait.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Go just South of Palm Coast to Flagler and Ormand, miles of open beach 10 minutes South of Palm Coast.


----------



## BrianD (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks for the replies…plans have changed…looks like we will now be around Cocoa Beach.
Winds forecasted to be 15 mph out of the East…not ideal…spinning rod might be the play…but I am dying to fish the 10 wt. somewhere other than Cape Cod!!!
🤣
Thanks again and hopefully someone will chime in on the Cocoa Beach area


----------



## Tom11255 (Aug 12, 2020)

BrianD said:


> Thanks for the replies…plans have changed…looks like we will now be around Cocoa Beach.
> Winds forecasted to be 15 mph out of the East…not ideal…spinning rod might be the play…but I am dying to fish the 10 wt. somewhere other than Cape Cod!!!
> 🤣
> Thanks again and hopefully someone will chime in on the Cocoa Beach area


If you ever need some tips and info for Palm Coast/Flagler and anywhere near, let me know.


----------

